# Amano and ghost shrimp gone???



## sumo82 (Sep 18, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone had any ideas where my shrimps have gone... I had 8 Amanos and about 10 Ghosts in my 55g. I've looked all over and my plants are not that densely planted. The only fish I have in there are tetras, 3 g. rams, snails, 1 cory, and 2 otos. I don't think any of them would eat the shrimp. Any ideas? I also have 3 pcs of driftwood but I've looked all over and can only find 3 amanos on 1 pc of wood. I don't care too much for the ghost because they are cheap and I can afford them more easily. I only have 1 airline tube going out of the tank aside from the heater and I don't think they can climb and walk on it, can they?? My filter is a Rena Filstar canister and gravel is straight flourite. 

If they have passed on, soon does their body decay? I check and look everyday for them and can't find a single one. Even after dusk, I leave the lights out for 2 hrs and then turn them back on to check and still no sign of any aside from a few ghosts and those 3 on the DW. 

Anyone ever have their shrimps disappear on them?
Any thoughts and/or input would be great. Thanks.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Have you checked behind your tank? Your shrimp might have jumped out.

Also, sometimes my amanos like to hang out on the filter tubing, so you might want to give that spot a check.

When shrimp die, their bodies don't go super fast unless you have a colony that can clean up the body. You should still be able to find some of their remains a couple days after they die.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

My guess is that they're still in there, hiding. I have almost 100 of them in a 180g tank and sometimes I can only see one or two. When I peek after lights-out there are dozens of them everywhere.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

drop a thin slice of parbroiled zucchini in there when the lights are off. catch them off-guard with a flashlight.


----------



## sumo82 (Sep 18, 2006)

I checked behind my tank and nothing, no shells or anything. Can they really swim to the top and jump out with nothing to lever them? Also, besides zucchini, what else would they eat? Maybe I can try putting a flashlight to my tank tonight after lights-out and spot them..
How good of diggers are they and can they live under the gravel?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've never seen amanos dig, but they can hide in the smallest places imaginable. They don't need to jump out - they just walk right up the glass, around the rim, and out. Usually they don't though unless they're really unhappy. Apparently they can make it pretty far from the tank too before they dry outl.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

they'll dig a little to find food, but not enough to actually bury themselves. no, they don't live under gravel.

reach in, turn over the piece of driftwood and see if they're there. that's where my money's at. also, if any have died, you'll see their bodies turn pink and they should be laying on the substrate or stuck to the filter intake, unless you've got fish in there that would eat the carcasses.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

shrimps eat each other, so maybe that last 3 ate the rest


----------



## sumo82 (Sep 18, 2006)

oyy.. I checked under my 2 driftwoods and well, nothing. I only can find 2 today after checking everything. I' m assuming something ate them because the remaining 2 will not come out at all from the java moss/driftwood even though there is plenty of algae on the other plants. They used to move around all the time until last week when they started disappearing. Will the ghost shrimp kill and eat the amanos? A few of my ghosts are near adult size (1.5"-2") vs the amanos @ 1"-1.5"...so if they are the culprits, Imma have to get rid of those guys since their population has not nearly been affected as bad as my $3 amanos.


----------



## star rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Rams?

I have rams..and they eat snails..even big ones.

I wouldn't put it past the rams. are these adult rams? blues(Ramirezi) or bolivian(altispinosa)


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd bet the rams got 'em too. My buddy threw 2 pair in with his 1-1/2" Amanos, and they didn't last a week.


----------



## sumo82 (Sep 18, 2006)

yeah they are adult rams about 2.5" almost 3". How come they aren't eating any of the ghosts then? I recounted last night and well, I can count about 7-8 of the ghosts still and originally there were 10 total. Guess Imma have to set up an all shrimp tank like some of you guys.


----------

